# He lost his phone!!!



## Sirithlonn (Sep 1, 2008)

So I've been seeing this guy for like, barely two months. We don't know that much about each other, like I have no idea what his home phone number is, or his email, or anything other than his cell number.

Last time I talked to him was on the fifteenth.

Whenever I try to call his cell, it doesn't ring at all, it just says that the customer is unavailable???

So what we're guessing is that he probably went to a bar or something and lost his phone

I don't know what to do!!!

What would you guys do if your were in this predicament???

I finally found a guy who isn't a huge ******* and actually cared.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 1, 2008)

You dont know where he lives??


----------



## katey_pie237 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmmmm i guess it could be a number a reasons! How did u meet this guy?! i.e. if you met at a bar maybe you could go back there as you never know it could be his fave bar or something... if you think this guy is worth it i would totally do anything in my power to hunt him down if i were you!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm. I'm not sure! I would wait for him to contact me. After all, if there is something wrong with his number, he at least still has yours! or look him up in the phonebook? I'm not sure!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm, usually if it it says service is unavailable it would most likely mean the phone is disconnected, because he didn't pay his phone bill or if he reported it lost/stolen and got a new number. If in fact he did lose his cell, he wouldn't have your number if he only stored it on his phonebook. If you guys hit it off well, I'm sure he would've found some way to locate your number, since he could call his cell phone provider for the bill and show all the number logs for that month.

Do you know his full name? I'm sure if you searched him on Facebook or Myspace (or some sort of networking site) he would be there. Most often or not people in grade school or the most random people actually find me on there (scary) I have to put my profile on private now! lol


----------



## Anthea (Sep 1, 2008)

You have been seeing him for 2 months, I assume he has your number? If he is genuine I am sure he will call you.

Some good suggestions above I hope he will contact you


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 1, 2008)

If he's a real nice guy then I'm sure he'll call you





If it's not even ringing that means his phone has been disconnected.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 1, 2008)

He has your number, if he's into you, he'll give you a call... don't panic, I'm sure you'll get a hold of him soon


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 1, 2008)

If I was dating a man for two months and I had no other way to reach him except for his cell phone - I would dump him.

Obviously he lives somewhere and has a land line phone - or he surely would at his work.

Sorry but he sounds like he doesn't want you knowing much about him. Like he is hiding something. Or maybe he has a significant other and he's playing the two of you.

In any case, the next man you get involved with - make sure you can get a hold of him as easily as he can reach you.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Carolyn. Don't they make phones where he lives?


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2008)

I would just leave him alone. Typically i at least have to know where the guy lives if we've been dating for that long.


----------



## krazykid90 (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree that I'd just try to forget about him until he contacts you. If he isn't going to call you, it's not worth the effort trying to hunt him down.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm with Carolyn and the "forget about him" girls. Seems strange that you've been seeing him for two months he hasn't told you more about hiself. Sorry!


----------



## Darla (Sep 5, 2008)

what a fool this guy is. lost his phone, you can always get a copy of your bill. drop him


----------



## KatJ (Sep 5, 2008)

His phone has been disconnected. If he doesn't find a way to get up with you soon, don't give him a second thought.


----------



## Sirithlonn (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I don't know... I know he would call me but, since he seemed to have lost his cell phone, he forgot my number?

We never really talked about anything regarding his home phone, email or anything else. It just never came up and I didn't think that something like this would happen.

Just my luck... but I can't let him go.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 5, 2008)

This was 6 days since u posted .. and u still havent seen him? nor he hasnt contacted u?


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 6, 2008)

I wouldnt try to find him, it looks like he's avoiding you! if he really wanted to, you would've heard from him already, sorry it sounds harsh but that's what it looks like to me.


----------

